# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  سوال در مورد کنترل مقادیر تکراری در حلقه for و سپس ادامه حلقه

## faeze.vk

سلام دوستان
من برای قسمتی از سایتم آپلود اطلاعات از اکسل به مای اسکیوال گذاشتم
کسی میدون چطور می تونم ثبت اطلاعات تکراری رو در حین واکشی اطلاعات (در قسمت php) کنترل کنم

منظورم اینکه وقتی حلقه داره ردیف به ردیف اطلاعات رو ثبت می کنه اگر به مورد مشابه برخورد
عملیات واکشی به حالت تعلیق در بیاد و اجازه ثبت یا عدم ثبت ردیف تکراری رو بگیره 
و بعد ادامه واکشی رو انجام بده

یه چیزی مثل copy - paste ویندوز

----------

